# Century stealth for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Century s1 stealth spinner 
11’......2 piece.....1-4oz
8 guides + tip.....19” butt tp c o r s
$300+ $20 to ship


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)




----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

$300 shipped pp
$275 pick up


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

fish bucket said:


> $300 shipped pp
> $275 pick up


last price drop before closing
$250


----------



## 9rock (Apr 3, 2020)

I’m having a hard time with the new site didn’t I buy the sling shot from you , if that’s the case will you do it shipped


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Could you do $260 shipped pp?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

To you yes


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Sold


----------



## 9rock (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks Fish Bucket , your a first class seller always produced as advertised in our dealings


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Appreciate the kind words......
Tight lines


----------

